# Best Buy guitars



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm always talking about Best Buy because it is the closest store to my home. I buy my strings and cleaning solution there and overall I'm happy with it. Now, they sell guitars too, not many but they have MIM Fenders, SGs and LPs and all of them are cheap. I haven't asked because the employees there are not musicians and they can offer little help. I have little experience buying new and that's the reason of this post. At first sight they are a little dry in the fretboard but other than that they seem pretty much the same guitars you can buy at regular music stores. What do you guys think?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I've got a 50's Sg. Superb. Excellent value.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Awesome deals. I bought an SGJ and a 50's Tribute SG. As you say the sales people aren't that knowledgable but they were willing to let me try the guitars as long as I wanted to.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I bought an SGJ from Best Buy and I love it. When I got it, it was the floor model and it needed a really thorough setup, so I spoke with the store manager and negotiated a deal on it. They know nothing about guitars, but if you do, and can sort through what they have and then do your own setup, I think you can probably find yourself a great deal too. Another thing to know is that every so often they have a string deal (with a coupon code) where you can get 50% off strings, which is a ridiculous bargain.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It's going to be the same guitars you find at the other Gibson and Fender dealers, just in a less optimal climate with less knowledgeable staff (sometimes).

That being said I'm a big fan of the used market myself.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you very much for all the entries. So everybody can understand why I'm asking this apparently lazy question I must add that although I've toured with great musicians and have long experience as a professional I haven't stopped to think much about the guitar itself (music has always taken most of my time). The guitar I use costs $150 and after a few mods I consider it a great guitar, I've tried very expensive guitars that I don't like much more than mine (except Parkers from the golden age of Parkers perhaps) and those guitars at Best Buy play very nice under the fingers (isn't that all that really matters?). If I am going to buy a guitar my concerns are reduced to good intonation, I let my hands and mods decide the rest. Making a living as a musician can be unstable and money is an issue for most artists I know although they also are the happiest people I know, so here I am considering buying my next beloved guitar at Best Buy.


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

amagras said:


> I'm always talking about Best Buy because it is the closest store to my home. I buy my strings and cleaning solution there and overall I'm happy with it. Now, they sell guitars too, not many but they have MIM Fenders, SGs and LPs and all of them are cheap. I haven't asked because the employees there are not musicians and they can offer little help. I have little experience buying new and that's the reason of this post. At first sight they are a little dry in the fretboard but other than that they seem pretty much the same guitars you can buy at regular music stores. What do you guys think?


I believe these are guitars are only made for Best Buy and the ones I saw were pretty cheap looking.

Headstock logo's on the Fender's were odd looking. 

The S.G had no topcoat, I'm no S.G expert but I assume it was to save money.

Give your local dealer a visit.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a Melody Maker that I got from Best Buy. It's good value for money.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I have bought 3 guitars from Best Buy/Future Shop. The quality has been outstanding.

I got my 2011 American Special Telecaster on Boxing Day a few years ago, from Future Shop. It was also available from Best Buy for the same price. It was a good deal, and it is a wonderful guitar.

I bought a 2013 Gibson SG '50's Tribute for a ridiculous price. The neck is a little fat for my liking, but it has a voice that rings and sings endless sustain. This is one awesome guitar for a clearance price. I had to buy it; it was cheaper than an entry level Epiphone SG. (Best Buy)

I also bought a 2014 Gibson Les Paul Studio Pro for a very good negotiated price. I took it home and spent some time with it. I decided that it was a good guitar but returned it to Best Buy. I felt that I could buy a used higher end Les Paul, eventually for just a few dollars more, if I am patient. My hot rodded 2013 Gibson LPJ does everything a 2013 Standard does because I loaded it with those components. My LPJ Standard is an awesome playing, and extremely versatile tone machine. I really don't need another Les Paul. 

When Best Buy decides to clear out a guitar model, it is often a pretty good deal.

I know some of these guitars have sat in the warehouse too long, under improper conditions; but I have been very lucky with the ones I bought.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I will second the dry fretboard problem. Get some humidity back into the wood and voila, you have a nice guitar at a rock bottom price


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Bastille day said:


> I believe these are guitars are only made for Best Buy and the ones I saw were pretty cheap looking.
> 
> Headstock logo's on the Fender's were odd looking.
> 
> ...


They are definitely at the less expensive end of Gibson's lineup but they are not special models. Long and McQuade, Guitar Center in the US and most Gibson dealers carried the same models when they were current. These are 2013 and 2014 models, mostly demo stock. My 50s Tribute SG is easily the equal of my 1990 SG Special except for the ebony fret board.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

The guitars at Best Buy are the very same guitars you can find at your local dealer. The difference is that Best Buy is not climate controlled and the staff are (usually) clueless as to how to maintain the instruments. Your local dealer probably has guys keeping the guitars in tune, cleaning/polishing, and checking for hanging fret ends and warped necks on a semi-regular basis. In my experience, the ones at Best Buy are often way out of tune with massive bows in their neck, old/corroded strings, fret ends hanging out, and a layer of dust on the finish that you can peel off.

Local dealers will usually take care of the guitar with some kind of warranty after purchase. Not sure what Best Buy does if you have a problem with the guitar after buying it. I highly doubt they have in-house techs to do repairs. They probably just replace the guitar.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

jbealsmusic said:


> Your local dealer probably has guys keeping the guitars in tune, cleaning/polishing, and checking for hanging fret ends and warped necks on a semi-regular basis. In my experience, the ones at Best Buy are often way out of tune with massive bows in their neck, old/corroded strings, fret ends hanging out, and a layer of dust on the finish that you can peel off.
> 
> Local dealers will usually take care of the guitar with some kind of warranty after purchase. Not sure what Best Buy does if you have a problem with the guitar after buying it. I highly doubt they have in-house techs to do repairs. They probably just replace the guitar.


This is pretty much what I was thinking.
When Best Buy first had gear I looked at one, and the quality was horrible and prices weird.
It sounds like that's improved, but I'm still leery.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

OP, I suggest buying used then. Let someone else take the 20-30% hit and find something you're comfortable with.

Your guitar, with its mods, is probably a decent instrument. That said, there have been some updates in the guitar world and a $200 squier plays and sounds better than my 20 year old model does.

Hit up your local stores, see what you like. And then, see what's available on kijiji, here and their used sections. If you're concerned about warranty, L&M has a Performance warranty which can be *very* useful.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I picked up two guitars from BB, one of the SG '50s Trib, and a '13 SG Special.

Both were unused from the warehouse and very dry!
The '50s Trib had sharp fret ends, but after being here for a while, the neck seemed to rehydrate somewhat.
The ends weren't as bad after a while, but still have to be addressed.

The '13 Special was also fairly dry, the fret ends weren't as bad, not sharp, but still felt like they were protruding.
This was again from the dry environment. I corredted those and have been using that guitar with the band ever since.
That was a big bang for the buck, both guitars were really.

Both boards had to be rehydrated, the rosewood was getting a white cast on it.
Each were fine after I tended to the fretboard using some Gorgomyte.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

you guys talking about dry fret boards probably believe in the easter bunny and the tooth fairy as well. if you stopped to really think about it. you'd realize it makes zero sense, and it's 100% internet b.s.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

cheezyridr said:


> you guys talking about dry fret boards probably believe in the easter bunny and the tooth fairy as well. if you stopped to really think about it. you'd realize it makes zero sense, and it's 100% internet b.s.


Wrong.

When a rosewood board is looking chalky, it's dry.
After treating it, there's a total difference in the look of the board.

Didn't we already do a thread on this? Not BS at all.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> you guys talking about dry fret boards probably believe in the easter bunny and the tooth fairy as well. if you stopped to really think about it. you'd realize it makes zero sense, and it's 100% internet b.s.


 It is wood, so why wouldn't it be susceptible to variations in humidity? Your post makes zero sense, or am I missing something?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Before...

















After...

















Wood will dry beyond where it should be in a poor environment.
The delivered guitars are coming out of a warehouse.

The above board was from a Kijiji find, the SGs I recieved from BB were a bit drier yet.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

My BB, 2013 Gibson SG '50's Tribute still has the original strings, and the fret board is still nice.

I will get around to string changes and maintenance as winter comes. I am sure that a new set of strings will make this guitar even better.


Too many guitars, too little time. I would rather play than work on them.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

ronmac said:


> It is wood, so why wouldn't it be susceptible to variations in humidity? Your post makes zero sense, or am I missing something?


the point is that no music store that I know of keeps their regular electric guitars in a special sealed humidity controlled room..
If there is a store that does that please let me know.

So back to BEst Buy... pointing out that the guitars in that store are dry while implying that those same guitars in other stores are not is simply a stupid statement.

Here is another stupid statement...
There is an implication on this thread that there are music stores that receive a 500 dollar guitar and before it goes out on the floor the do a complete setup including dressing fret ends...adjusting that truss rod, changing the strings ( which should be new) and after anyone touches one of these guitars on the floor there is a tech right behind them to tune up every string for the next guy to play.

I don't know what world these music stores live in but its not mine.

G.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

The MIM strat is the same price at L&M and I will support local musicians jobs with my spending not some USA big box retailer and people that have no interest in a healthy music community. All the strings and straps are cheaper at L&M and a far larger inventory to pick from.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Not all Bestbuys are equal when it comes to the music department. The one at Park Royal in West Vancouver is the equal of many music stores. They have a humidity controlled room for acoustics. Electrics are hanging on the wall in the showroom just like at L&M. The clerks are also players. I saw three of them jamming one day when it was slow. They were decent. The keyboard player was actually pretty good. In addition to the acoustic room they have a lesson room. They have a pretty decent selection of guitars going to around $3,000. That said I've been in other Bestbuys were they had maybe ten guitars and the clerks were clueless.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

GTmaker said:


> the point is that no music store that I know of keeps their regular electric guitars in a special sealed humidity controlled room..
> If there is a store that does that please let me know.
> 
> So back to BEst Buy... pointing out that the guitars in that store are dry while implying that those same guitars in other stores are not is simply a stupid statement.


I can't speak for every dealer in the country, but most of the ones I would consider "good" make some attempt at keeping the guitars in shape. They may not have a specially sealed humidity controlled room, but they at least keep the guitars away from the exterior doors and they keep a humidifier in the store. It isn't perfect, but it makes an enormous difference compared to doing absolutely nothing.


> Here is another stupid statement...
> There is an implication on this thread that there are music stores that receive a 500 dollar guitar and before it goes out on the floor the do a complete setup including dressing fret ends...adjusting that truss rod, changing the strings ( which should be new) and after anyone touches one of these guitars on the floor there is a tech right behind them to tune up every string for the next guy to play.


No one implied that. The stores I've worked (and the stores I prefer to shop at) have policies similar to these:
1) A very quick tune and polish of every instrument at least once a week. That dampens the fret board, removes the grime from dirty fingered testers, and keeps the strings looking and feeling like new. Even at two minutes per instrument, you can do a fairly large store rather quickly.

2) Truss rod adjustments on guitars whose necks have gone WAY out of whack. Some bowing is perfectly acceptable, but if it seriously affects the play-ability of the guitar (which inherently affects the ability to sell it), it is adjusted. Again, that takes no more than an extra minute and it is only done on a small portion of the guitars.

3) As for the fret ends, at the very least, when a customer or salesperson notices a guitar has bad fret ends, it is put aside to be a-dressed (haha). Again, we're not talking a full set up. Just 5 minutes to quickly file the ends down and you only end up doing it to a select few guitars.


Kerry Brown said:


> Not all Bestbuys are equal when it comes to the music department. The one at Park Royal in West Vancouver is the equal of many music stores. They have a humidity controlled room for acoustics. Electrics are hanging on the wall in the showroom just like at L&M. The clerks are also players. I saw three of them jamming one day when it was slow. They were decent. The keyboard player was actually pretty good. In addition to the acoustic room they have a lesson room. They have a pretty decent selection of guitars going to around $3,000. That said I've been in other Bestbuys were they had maybe ten guitars and the clerks were clueless.


That's cool. So, like anything, it depends entirely on the store in question. Maybe we shouldn't all be so quick to paint with such a broad brush.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I forgot to quote the original post, but someone said that the guitars sold by Best Buy are the exact same as where you buy other stuff. But no care involved in the storage. I'm not sure that is the case. I can give you an example using a TV I wanted a long time ago. 

I wanted a 32" flat screen Toshiba TV. Every TV dealer wanted somewhere around 1999 to 2200 dollars for the TV. But at best buy it was only about 1600. Now when I researched the TV I did so at the official Toshiba site. When I read the specs of the TV from their website and compared it to places like Hamilton Radio, and Fairview Hifi etc, the specs were exactly the same. _*BUT, *_when I looked at the specs on the TV at Best Buy and Future Shop, Bad Boy etc, the specs were not the same. They used a few cheaper components on the box stores so they were able to sell it cheaper. 

So, it is possible that there is something on the Best Buy guitars which are not 100% the same as what you buy elsewhere. I could be wrong, but I'm just pointing that out because it is something I noticed a few times. I wonder if these might be seconds, but with problems so small you wouldn't notice, but maybe the QA guys at Fender would balk at?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

While most of us would prefer to purchase an instrument from a place where there is a broader choice, and where the staff can provide some guidance about the relative advantages or disadvantages of this or that model, I doubt there is much difference between Best Buy and any of the department stores where so many people bought their first or even second guitar; a Danelectro, a Silvertone, Kay, Airline, Teisco, Pan, Emperador, Apollo, etc. The very first Gibson Firebird I ever saw was in the music section of Eaton's. I doubt that the people who also sold you records and record players knew very much about guitars then.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Low humidity is not just limited to Best Buy. I have been to several Guitar Centers in the states where all their fretboards were dry and every single Gibson guitar had binding cracks at each fret. And as for dry boards, people have been complaining about new historic Les Pauls coming straight from the Gibson Custom Shop with very dry / whitish fretboards.

Unless you're referring to some sort of Best Buy exclusive models, the guitars you see at Best Buy are no different/better/worst than what you see at other music stores. I just bought two Gibson SGJs from Best Buy. Regular price $500/each on clearance for $300/each. Being floor models, and not in mint condition, I scored both for $350 plus tax. Perfect. $395.50 after tax on my Best Buy card with three months to pay at no interest. I brought them home, cleaned them up, and sold one the next day for $300. :sSig_goodjob2:



Distortion said:


> The MIM strat is the same price at L&M and I will support local musicians jobs with my spending not some USA big box retailer and people that have no interest in a healthy music community. All the strings and straps are cheaper at L&M and a far larger inventory to pick from.


I hate to be 'that guy' but, in principle, L&M is no better than that big box store you're trying to put down. L&M moves into town where there is an established mom & pop music store and either buys that store out or opens up a nearby location and drives them out of business. It happens in town after town.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

GTmaker said:


> the point is that no music store that I know of keeps their regular electric guitars in a special sealed humidity controlled room..
> If there is a store that does that please let me know...
> 
> G.


The 12th Fret is meticulous when it comes to humidity control in their store. They'll also appraise and adjust your hygrometer if you bring it in free of charge.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Remenyi does it as well.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

ok, here goes. accept the truth or don't. the truth is, the wood is dried before it's made into a fretboard. dry wood is for stability, among other things. so the idea that a fretboard can become overly dry in the time it goes from tennessee to bestbuy, to you is completely nonsensical. sure, it might do that if you kept it in the front window for a year in the direct sunlight. but i've had plenty of antique furniture, and i know that wood doesn't air dry the way you guys wish others would believe. like it or not, but that's just a fact. it's not a matter of opinion. you can have your own opinion, but you can't have your own facts. the entire dry fretboard debate is pointless because you don't have a single shred of science to back it up. and if you can show me some internet pics of guitars with cracked or warped boards that are less than a 2 years old, and weren't found laying in the desert, then by all means, post away. otherwise your argument is 100% unsupportable and entirely without credibility.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

cheezyridr said:


> ok, here goes. accept the truth or don't. the truth is, the wood is dried before it's made into a fretboard. dry wood is for stability, among other things. so the idea that a fretboard can become overly dry in the time it goes from tennessee to bestbuy, to you is completely nonsensical. sure, it might do that if you kept it in the front window for a year in the direct sunlight. but i've had plenty of antique furniture, and i know that wood doesn't air dry the way you guys wish others would believe. like it or not, but that's just a fact. it's not a matter of opinion. you can have your own opinion, but you can't have your own facts. the entire dry fretboard debate is pointless because you don't have a single shred of science to back it up. and if you can show me some internet pics of guitars with cracked or warped boards that are less than a 2 years old, and weren't found laying in the desert, then by all means, post away. otherwise your argument is 100% unsupportable and entirely without credibility.


First off, I'm referring to rosewood, if you missed the pics.

Wood is dried to a certain degree, while still leaving some moisture content.
It's not dried to zero moisture content. Rosewood is also not sealed on most guiitars.

I've seen three guitars with a dried out board, two of them came from BB.

Believe what you want to believe, I've seen it first hand.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

sulphur said:


> First off, I'm referring to rosewood, if you missed the pics.
> 
> Wood is dried to a certain degree, while still leaving some moisture content.
> It's not dried to zero moisture content. Rosewood is also not sealed on most guiitars.
> ...


I agree. I've bought 2 cheaper guitars with a bit of fret spout. One ragged enough that I thought needed to be dressed, but after a few months in my house, it reduced to barely noticeable. And that was on a maple neck even.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

cheezyridr said:


> ok, here goes. accept the truth or don't. the truth is, the wood is dried before it's made into a fretboard. dry wood is for stability, among other things. so the idea that a fretboard can become overly dry in the time it goes from tennessee to bestbuy, to you is completely nonsensical. sure, it might do that if you kept it in the front window for a year in the direct sunlight. but i've had plenty of antique furniture, and i know that wood doesn't air dry the way you guys wish others would believe. like it or not, but that's just a fact. it's not a matter of opinion. you can have your own opinion, but you can't have your own facts. the entire dry fretboard debate is pointless because you don't have a single shred of science to back it up. and if you can show me some internet pics of guitars with cracked or warped boards that are less than a 2 years old, and weren't found laying in the desert, then by all means, post away. otherwise your argument is 100% unsupportable and entirely without credibility.


That makes sense but I would add that humidity has a role, a fretboard is easier to play when is not too dry, at least in my guitar. Also I like the Agathis body because is kind of absorbent or spongy, some believe I was crazy when i said that the first time but still I like it a lot.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Scotty said:


> I agree. I've bought 2 cheaper guitars with a bit of fret spout. One ragged enough that I thought needed to be dressed, but after a few months in my house, it reduced to barely noticeable. And that was on a maple neck even.


That happened with the first SG, the '50s Trib. It had fret ends that would slice you open. 
I decided to leave the original strings until I got around to straigtening up the guitar.
After a couple of months, the ends were almost gone, you could barely feel them.

That would be a drastic difference in humidity for the wood to rehydrate in the house.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

But those issues with the frets are not just with the ones from Best Buy. I've seen it even with the ones that I've bought elsewhere. I have a 60's tribute that had the same issues and I got that from L&M. Like you guys said, after a few months, the sharp edges have disappeared.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Kerry Brown said:


> Not all Bestbuys are equal when it comes to the music department. The one at Park Royal in West Vancouver is the equal of many music stores. They have a humidity controlled room for acoustics. Electrics are hanging on the wall in the showroom just like at L&M. The clerks are also players. I saw three of them jamming one day when it was slow. They were decent. The keyboard player was actually pretty good. In addition to the acoustic room they have a lesson room. They have a pretty decent selection of guitars going to around $3,000. That said I've been in other Bestbuys were they had maybe ten guitars and the clerks were clueless.


The bestbuy in Red Deer is of the second type though I doubt if they have 10 guitars. The last time I was there they had a Strat and an accoustic sitting on 5 or 6 boxes wedged next to ps4's. The dust on the guitars said they hadn't been moved for a while.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

At my local Best Buy, you'd be lucky to find a guitar on display with all six strings. They have a couple of amps, sometime one is plugged in. You probably won't find a cable. I don't know why they even bother. There is no way I would ever buy a guitar or amp from them. I have bought tons of Gibson string sets from them though, last year during the 50% RewardZone sale. They're the exact strings that I use anyway so buying them at 50% off was a no brainer.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The guitars that are ordered online are from a warehouse.
Out east, they come from Mississauga.

I've never even looked in a store, not sure if I'd want a floor model.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I've only been to a few best buys, but I have never seen a guitar there.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> ok, here goes. accept the truth or don't. the truth is, the wood is dried before it's made into a fretboard. dry wood is for stability, among other things. so the idea that a fretboard can become overly dry in the time it goes from tennessee to bestbuy, to you is completely nonsensical. sure, it might do that if you kept it in the front window for a year in the direct sunlight. but i've had plenty of antique furniture, and i know that wood doesn't air dry the way you guys wish others would believe. like it or not, but that's just a fact. it's not a matter of opinion. you can have your own opinion, but you can't have your own facts. the entire dry fretboard debate is pointless because you don't have a single shred of science to back it up. and if you can show me some internet pics of guitars with cracked or warped boards that are less than a 2 years old, and weren't found laying in the desert, then by all means, post away. otherwise your argument is 100% unsupportable and entirely without credibility.


Wood air drys very easily. As it does it warps, cracks, shrinks and expands depending on the relative humidity and temperature. Ask any nail ponder what happens to a non kd 2x4 over a short period of time. Not knowing where the guitars for best buy are made.....do they make fenders in Tennessee.....one would figure that they are shipped to a larger warehouse somewhere until they are ordered and shipped to the various stores and then later put out on the floor. That could be quite a while especially if they have to sit at customs for a while. Over that period of time some will stay stable and some will not. Too many variables to say for sure which is one of the reasons why some wood based products like guitars get shipped back to where they were made to have problems like this taken care of. Not knowing what is used to finish the fretboards I'd say there's a good chance some would dry and check and possibly do all the nice things wood does. There's no science to this cheezy because each one is different. Anyway, would you actually believe a picture taken off the internet?


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Tim Plains said:


> I hate to be 'that guy' but, in principle, L&M is no better than that big box store you're trying to put down. L&M moves into town where there is an established mom & pop music store and either buys that store out or opens up a nearby location and drives them out of business. It happens in town after town.


 I hear you I did not like ma and pa getting the boot but around hear the Best BuY sucks and now you know how it goes with Target and Future Shop etc. shutting down where would we be now if L&M went broke. It would be a real mess ,for the most part L&M do a good job and my expierence Ma and Pa did not offer the same warranty and service.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

pics plural. if there's one, there's tons of them. while it's true that wood has a wider margin because it's organic, they still mostly all fall within a certain range of behavior. otherwise engineers would not be able to calculate load bearing properties when wood is used to build things. the 2x4 you speak of lives and performs in an entirely different environment that a guitar would. also, the kiln dried 2x4 is not dried to the same level or the same method as wood for a guitar. not to mention the pine the 2x4 is made from is a far different wood than a mahogany or maple neck. they really aren't comparable at all, except to note they are both wood. in 30 years i've never once seen any guitar with a cracked board from being too dry.
some of the things i've done with/to my guitars would make some people poo their drawers. but they've survived just fine. 

i'm not saying humidity doesn't have an effect on necks. the strat i had moved like a hula dancer every time a cloud went by. i never saw anything like it. on the other hand, the ebony board on both kramers i had, were over 35 years old. they'd been abused plenty over those years. no cracks. twists, lifted inlays, fret sprout while i owned them.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

If wood doesn't change with temperature and humidity changes why would the better guitar shops keep the high end guitars in temperature and humidity controlled rooms? My guitars, which are in an open rack stand in my living room, need tuning daily in the summer with the windows open. In the winter with a more stable temperature and the windows closed I rarely have to tune them. In the winter which is much drier for the reasons mentioned I definitely get a little bit of fret sprout on my Gibsons. The possible exception is my SG with an ebony board. It depends on the construction of the guitar but anybody that says the necks on all guitars don't change over time, especially SGs, doesn't know what they are talking about. Theory is great. Observed reality doesn't always match theory.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> pics plural. if there's one, there's tons of them. while it's true that wood has a wider margin because it's organic, they still mostly all fall within a certain range of behavior. otherwise engineers would not be able to calculate load bearing properties when wood is used to build things. the 2x4 you speak of lives and performs in an entirely different environment that a guitar would. also, the kiln dried 2x4 is not dried to the same level or the same method as wood for a guitar. not to mention the pine the 2x4 is made from is a far different wood than a mahogany or maple neck. they really aren't comparable at all, except to note they are both wood. in 30 years i've never once seen any guitar with a cracked board from being too dry.
> some of the things i've done with/to my guitars would make some people poo their drawers. but they've survived just fine.
> 
> i'm not saying humidity doesn't have an effect on necks. the strat i had moved like a hula dancer every time a cloud went by. i never saw anything like it. on the other hand, the ebony board on both kramers i had, were over 35 years old. they'd been abused plenty over those years. no cracks. twists, lifted inlays, fret sprout while i owned them.


About the only difference in kiln drying soft wood as compared to hard wood is the amount of moisture left in the wood. Softwoods are around 8%, hardwoods are up to 12%. I've worked on both kinds of kilns. Load bearing properties? That's mostly calculated on the load and the amount of material used. As far as being comparable, your Kramers have Ebony fretboards. Ebony is a much denser wood than either Rosewood or Maple. It has a lot more natural oil in it than Maple and is a lot harder. Not a fair comparison I think. 
By the way, here's some pics off the net. https://www.google.ca/search?q=guit...oTCOy8wozr28gCFcOiiAodOs0Flg&biw=1280&bih=706
I'd check some of my guitars....especially the two from big box stores, Zellers and Future shop...but where they are stored is a constant 18'C and a RH factor of 30% according to my meter so I don't think they would be a good example. I remember that both of them needed fret dressing and the boards needed oiling because they were dry. Surprisingly enough the room the spare guitars and amps etc. are stored in is framed with pine 2x4s and shelved with pine and spruce shelving. Same environment.
The place where I worked with hardwoods and exotic woods got them as planks which were kiln dried at the shop. Then, depending what they were to be used for they were cut to size and thickness.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

2 Luthiers have told me Rh should be 40-50%. I keep mine in a closed room with a big humidifier set at 50% My hygro says it is 45% And I hardly ever have to tune my guitars. I put the headstock tuner on whatever I am playing and check to make sure. I keep my stogies there too so my humidors don't have to work as hard. lol


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

Since the body on the S.G I saw had no topcoat, I doubt the fret board had any kind of topcoat. 

The purpose of a topcoat is to keep the wood stable and keep unwanted "stuff", for the lack of a better word, out of the pores.

Once wood with just a stain and no topcoat gets anything into the pores such as sweat, it is impossible to remove unless you put the body through a belt sander.

As for the fret board, the wood could be sourced from anywhere without being properly dried. 

I doubt a supplier of wood for the fret board in a third world country really cares if the fret board cracks and splits down the road.

The first thing someone should do who buys a guitar without a topcoat is get a coat of lacquer on it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Distortion said:


> I hear you I did not like ma and pa getting the boot but around hear the Best BuY sucks and now you know how it goes with Target and Future Shop etc. shutting down where would we be now if L&M went broke. It would be a real mess ,for the most part L&M do a good job and my expierence Ma and Pa did not offer the same warranty and service.


Well best Buy & Future Shop had the the same owners, so they shut down one (Future Shop) and left the other.

I always got a better vibe from Future Shop than Best Buy though.

And I do miss Mother's Music, but it had seen better days, and it's nice having options for a L&M location.


----------

